# 14 beetle premium rainsensor wiper problems



## green wildhare (Mar 31, 2007)

I purchased a 2014 beetle convertible 1.8 premium with the premium package about a month and a half ago . The first time it rained I noticed that the rain sensing wipers didn't work. . Only did intermittent . Took it to dealer and they said it might need to be turned on with the computer. They hooked it up to computer and enabled it , but still no rain sensor. . They checked the other 2 on the lot a diesel and tdi coupe. No rain sensor either . Now a month later and a couple calls to vw don't care hotline, NOTHING. The dealer has called their technical nothing . . Anyway , anyone else have a premium with this same problem? If so, help!!!

I also find it funny VW of America doesn't even know tis premium package exists. . Never again!!!!!


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

#4 ELEC: Electrical Concern

Customer States rain sensor function is not working properly

Caused by SOP

Unrealized 1K0955559AH :RAINSENSOR
Unrealized 1K0998559 :REPAIR KIT

Customer states rain sensor inop. Check Faults. No Faults Found.
Perform function Test. Sensor inop.
Perform test plan on sensor. Found sensor to be Faulty.
Ordered Sensor 08/09/14

I go back in on the 19th to have the new parts put in.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

Elec: Electrical Concern
C/S Customer is returning for rain sensor not working. SOP Parts are in.
Corrected by Rain Sensor remove and reinstall
Installed 1K0955559AH : Rain Sensor
Installed 1K0998559 : Repair Kit
Customer states rain light sensor inop. from previous diagnosis with test plan the rain light sensor was found defective. 
Replace sensor during this visit and function was still the same.
Recheck for faults. No faults found.
Perform coding and adaptation checks. All okay.
Contacted VTA # BT-1201829 VTA advised to check connector voltages, pin drag test, and disconnect sensor to check for faults.
Disconnected sensor, fault for rain/light sensor open circuit now exists. 
Contacted VTA with results. 
VTA advised that rain/light sensor is actually just a light sensor in the US market. Vehicle does not have rain sensing capabilities.
Vehicle performing as designed.

Basically they dealer said that VTA wouldn't give them the code to enable the rain-sensing wipers because the US beetle is not supposed to have them, only other markets.

Sounds to me that someone didn't notify VTA that they are now offering them in the Beetle Premium.

I have to call VW Customer Service and see if I can get this resolved. :banghead:


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

Since it was a coding issue, I played around to see if I could use VCDS to recode and I was able to get them to work.

If you play around with the coding, you play at your own risk, I'm only posting the screen shots so you can see what my settings are. I take no responsibility for your coding or your vehicle.

Go to Central Electrics:










Click Coding:










Make sure the drop down list for the long coding helper is on the first 0 - 7HO 937 090 C - BCM PQ25 Max3 H74 0712:










Go to Byte 8 and make sure Bit 0 is checked:










Go to Byte 13 and make sure Bit 7 is checked:










Go to Byte 14 and make sure Bit 1, Bit 2 and Bit 7 are checked:










At this point exit the long coding helper and select Do IT


Now select the 2nd in the Drop Down list, 1 - 1K0 955 559 AH - RLS 030913 05:










Go to Byte 0 and make sure Bit 1 and Bit 2 are checked and that Bit 5 is unchecked:










Go to Byte 1, see the correction setting for light sensor:










Go to Byte 2, see the correction setting for rain sensor:










At this point exit out of the Long Coding Helper and select Do It.

With these settings my rain-sensing wipers work eace:


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

I was in for my 1 year service last week and the service manager said there was an official VW update to enable the rain-sensing wipers.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

This is great info & thanks! :thumbup:

Where would the rain/light sensor be located? I don't see anything attached to the windshield so I'm wondering if our Rline 'vert even has the hardware installed because we have the factory HID's and there is no "auto" position on the headlight switch.

.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

f.rizzo said:


> This is great info & thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> Where would the rain/light sensor be located? I don't see anything attached to the windshield so I'm wondering if our Rline 'vert even has the hardware installed because we have the factory HID's and there is no "auto" position on the headlight switch.
> 
> .



The Rain Sensor is located right above where the rear-view mirror attaches to the winshield. I believe only the 2014 1/2 Beetle Premium Package vehicles have the hardware for it, and didn't have the software enabled to make them work at the time of delivery and VW wouldn't let them enable it in the code until recently.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

emulous said:


> The Rain Sensor is located right above where the rear-view mirror attaches to the winshield. I believe only the 2014 1/2 Beetle Premium Package vehicles have the hardware for it, and didn't have the software enabled to make them work at the time of delivery and VW wouldn't let them enable it in the code until recently.


Thanks. You are now a SME (Subject Matter Expert) on Beetle rain/light sensors!:thumbup::thumbup: There is nothing up there except the blank space for your cell phone signal to get out. Any way you could take a picture of yours so I can be sure??? 

I don't know what "Premium Package" vehicles are...but I know that you would be hard pressed to find a more expensive Beetle than ours...so it is pretty premium...window sticker was $37.4k...and that is about as expensive as they get. It really irritates me that our '06 vert had these features and the newer, more expensive model does not. Oh well, at least I can add the Auto Headlights:wave:

.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

f.rizzo said:


> Thanks. You are now a SME (Subject Matter Expert) on Beetle rain/light sensors!:thumbup::thumbup: There is nothing up there except the blank space for your cell phone signal to get out. Any way you could take a picture of yours so I can be sure???
> 
> I don't know what "Premium Package" vehicles are...but I know that you would be hard pressed to find a more expensive Beetle than ours...so it is pretty premium...window sticker was $37.4k...and that is about as expensive as they get. It really irritates me that our '06 vert had these features and the newer, more expensive model does not. Oh well, at least I can add the Auto Headlights:wave:
> 
> .


The premium package was only offered on 2014 1/2 beetles with the 1.8T or the Diesel engine, it was not available on the 2.0T R-lines. It included the R-line front and modified rear bumper. Real leather upholstery with contrast stitching, automatic lights and rain-sensing wipers, automatic hvac and a much bigger/better Navigation system, can't remember the number but the 510 or the 810 model of radio/navigation. 18" disc wheels painted dark grey for the tdi's and 19" tornado wheels painted white.

VW hasn't offered the premium package on the 2015's, however there are premium options available on the R-line this year (back up camera, blind spot, etc.), but it doesn't include the prior premium package features.

I will take a picture when I get home, but I can tell you, your R-line should not of come from the factory with the hardware for the rain-sensing wipers, since it was never offered on them.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks again. We had to search high and low to get a car with a factory back up camera and blind spot/cross traffic alert. It was a late model addition in 2015 so it was slim pickings.

I Dont understand why they did not continue to offer climatronic or the RNS 510 radio in the top end Beetles. But then again - like the Salesman told me - if they (Beetles) get too expensive they get into "Lexus Leasing" territory and it kills sales. Like I said, it's odd our 2006 had Homelink, auto dim rear mirror, rain sensing. At the end of the day Mrs. Rizzo could not care less about any of this stuff, so this is a Me issue.

I should stop burning calories trying to figure out VW logic.:screwy: I recall my 2008 R32 did not have home link and it cost me $300 to swap in a visor with the buttons.

Still can't get HID's in a TDI either?

.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

f.rizzo said:


> Still can't get HID's in a TDI either?
> 
> .


The premium package does/did have the bi-xenon lights that turn, like the high end R-lines. So my tdi convertible does have them, with the drls:


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice!
I don't think I've seen one is LA...and there are a few Beetles around here. Now I'll keep my eyes open.


----------

